# Heavy Equipment related jobs



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

FYI, for additional information please connect directly with the corporate POC below. I'm just passing this along to 2 coolers. good luck!

My understanding is this company has a number of openings in different locations including Amarillo and elsewhere: heavy equipment rental, etc.
And, Kirby-Smith is very interested in extending opportunities to veterans.

Bill Sinkinson
Technician Recruiter and Retention Specialist
KIRBY-SMITH MACHINERY, INC.

Office: (405) 782-7190 Ext: 1190
Cell: (405) 229-6989
6715 West Reno
Oklahoma City, OK 73127
[email protected]


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Great company.


----------

